# Looking for squash partners (good player) around Dubai Marina (will travel!)



## IgnatiusOReilly (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I moved to Dubai very recently and am looking for some people to play squash with.

I'm a good player- I've been playing team squash for my local clubs in the UK for a while.

Happy to play wherever- please do drop me a note if interested!

Ali


----------



## elmotasem (Apr 9, 2013)

hi i m interested


----------



## alex2906 (Mar 24, 2012)

hi i m also interested.

Ihave 2 court squash in my building but i have no idea about my level so...i played tennis for 10 years.

if you wanna play mp me

cheers

alex


----------



## philyand (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi, Very interested in this. In the process of moving to Marina and will be in before the end of the month so put me on the list.  

From a playing point of view I'd describe myself as enthusiastic. (i.e. a bit rubbish but I enjoy it and have a good go...). I'm just about good enough to keep it interesting for a good player - but unlikely to win in the long run.


----------



## elmotasem (Apr 9, 2013)

we can be in contact on my _/snip_ i will be back to dubai saturday


----------



## ash12 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi

I'm quite keen to get some games too. 

I have recently moved to Dubai from London. I used to play in a squash league there (mid table) but need to regain fitness.

I'll be putting up at Gloria Hotel Apartments which has two squash courts but guests need to pay (AED30 for weekdays and AED35 for weekends).

Happy to play any level just to get back in the grove.

Ash

ps. new to the forum so not sure if we can exchange contact details here.


----------



## piperpat (Nov 15, 2013)

*squash in the marina*

I am also very interested. Used to play top league in Switzerland. 
PB


----------



## henry0 (Nov 15, 2013)

I am also interested and moved to the marina area recently from London. 

I've not played in a couple of years, but was a intermediate player then.
Henry


----------



## encrypted (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm happy to organize a game/league here, I'm above intermediate but been out of the game for a bit so interested in getting back into the court. What else, just got a racquet today so need to test it out...

What I can do is create an email DL and send out emails for the squash court booking/days/timing etc and then if anyone is interested can reply back and join the game.


----------



## cibean (Nov 15, 2013)

I am also certainly interested. I used to play at the provincial level in Pakistan. I haven't played it for almost 10 years now, but I am pretty sure it will come back in a week or two. Let me know if you want to start that league and I will be happy to join. I live in Al-Barsha near MOE and am happy to go to Marina, JLT or anywhere on SZR to play.


----------



## j_m_s (Sep 15, 2013)

I am interested as well. 
I'd describe myself as a slightly above average player...
I live in the marina area


----------



## chandra018152 (Nov 6, 2013)

I m interested to play and I m close to intermediate, msg me on /snip

Chandra


----------



## chandra018152 (Nov 6, 2013)

Please msg me if any one needs a close to intermediate player - squash I am in tecom, ready to drive close by areas
/snip


----------



## afzal_hussain (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi! I'm an intermidate player leaving at Greens. Willing to play any time after 7:30 pm. Let me know. Msg me on 0504504561


----------



## afzal_hussain (Nov 26, 2013)

Since I'm a newbie...dont really have the option of PM.  Anyone up for a game today?


----------



## James_maughan (Jan 15, 2014)

IgnatiusOReilly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I moved to Dubai very recently and am looking for some people to play squash with.
> 
> ...


I am a good club player from the UK. I live in Marina. /snip


----------



## joaopacheco (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey man, I'd like to play too. I used to play back in Portugal. I live in Marina too.


----------



## Pdeane (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey, I am a slightly rusty intermediate player, but energetic! Live in the marina area and would like to play a game.


----------



## m.borgini (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi guys,

I moved to Dubai a month ago and live in Jlt area. I played lots of squash in my 7 years in London and I'm available to play in the evening from 8pm or weekends. Please contact me if interested.

Matteo


----------



## Slava (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi, I am Intermediate level player. I am looking for a Squash Partner. If you are interested, just let me know.


----------



## j_m_s (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone up for a few games in the marina area (or nearby) this weekend? I am an intermediate level player


----------



## filippe.leocadio (Aug 24, 2014)

*Squash*

Are you still looking for a partner??

Filippe


----------



## filippe.leocadio (Aug 24, 2014)

Dude, are you still looking for someone to play squash?

Filippe


----------



## Slava (Apr 20, 2014)

filippe.leocadio said:


> Are you still looking for a partner??
> 
> Filippe


I am looking for a squash partner as well.


----------



## filippe.leocadio (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice. Are u currently playing somewhere? We can try to set a game to see how it goes. I was playing in the last year in Amsterdam (I was expat there) and would like to play here as well. 
Please shoot some ideas..


----------



## Slava (Apr 20, 2014)

filippe.leocadio said:


> Nice. Are u currently playing somewhere? We can try to set a game to see how it goes. I was playing in the last year in Amsterdam (I was expat there) and would like to play here as well.
> Please shoot some ideas..


I played few times in Fitness First Downtown. There are a lot squash court around Dubai. For me more convinient place near to downtown (Burj Kalifa). What is more suitable place for you???


----------



## filippe.leocadio (Aug 24, 2014)

I live at Marina so Burj Khalufa is a little far away. Do pay every time you play or do you have a monthly contract? For some place close to the Metro would be nice since I still don't have a car here..


----------



## Slava (Apr 20, 2014)

filippe.leocadio said:


> I live at Marina so Burj Khalufa is a little far away. Do pay every time you play or do you have a monthly contract? For some place close to the Metro would be nice since I still don't have a car here..


 Marina it is ok for me. I pay every time around 100 aed per game. Tomorrow i will check few courts near Marina and let you now. Can i have your mob. number? My number /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Slava said:


> Marina it is ok for me. I pay every time around 100 aed per game. Tomorrow i will check few courts near Marina and let you now. Can i have your mob. number? My number /snip/


Please use the PM facility to communicate. Posting personal contact details is against forum rules. Thank you.


----------



## filippe.leocadio (Aug 24, 2014)

100 AED per game or per person? if per game is ok, but per person to expensive...  I still don't have a local number but you can right me on whatz app /snip/. If works we have to find a place to pay monthly.. In amsterdam I was paying 250 AED monthly Squash + Gym!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

filippe.leocadio said:


> 100 AED per game or per person? if per game is ok, but per person to expensive...  I still don't have a local number but you can right me on whatz app /snip/. If works we have to find a place to pay monthly.. In amsterdam I was paying 250 AED monthly Squash + Gym!!


I will repeat my previous post - posting personal contact details is against forum rules. Thank you!


----------



## oz75 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi anyone interested in playing contact me - advanced player - we play in jebel ali - the old jebel ali village - 5 mins away from the marina - near ibn battuta - 20 dhs an hour and the beers are cheap after.

let me know - we have about 5 - 6 guys that come regularly - levels vary from inter - to - advance.


----------



## Аеман (Oct 29, 2014)

*Squash marina*

Hi everyone,
Slava and Filippe, are you guys playing? I'm in Marina and have a squash court for free in the building. 
If not, oz75, would like to play. 
I used to be a B and won C tournaments. Have been away from sport and squash for 3 years due to knee. So, bad fitness and overweight. Now want to get back in
Looking for intermediate and above


----------

